# Brother Terance Jones



## Brotherjones (Sep 6, 2019)

I’m in Fort Worth Texas originally from Chicago and looking to connect with brethren’s and seek education 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 6, 2019)

Greetings from Australia and welcome.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hello Bro Jones, plenty of Masonic topics and conversation here. You've come to the right place.


----------



## Bro Sony (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 14, 2019)

Greetings and welcome. This site is a great resource for those who seek Masonic education and research.


----------



## bro.william (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome, good sir.


----------

